# 6d vs. 5d mkiii for sports photography



## jrhessey (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone tried the new 6d on indoor basketball, or something that is going to push the AF system? I've got a 50d and simply can't get the shutter speeds needed to freeze the action at the local indoor gyms. I'm looking at the either the 5d mkiii or the 6d. Not sure about the focus tracking of the 6d, but all tests look like it does better in low light situations. I've googled around on the internet and can't find too much on the 6d based on indoor sports shooting. If anyone on here uses the 6d for indoor sports, I'd be very interested to hear what you had to say or could point me to some places that focus reviews based on that. Thanks!


----------



## DigiDen (Jan 7, 2013)

6D Af is good only at central spot in One-Shot mode.

6D ai-servo test here
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/50578220


----------



## j1jenkins (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the 5D mkIII and it's a great sports body. Couple that with the 70-200, you'll be set for indoors and the higher iso ranges.


----------



## jcns (Jan 7, 2013)

50d shutter speed up to 1/8000
6d shutter speed up to 1/4000
If you can't freeze action at 1/8000, it's probably not the camera. Look in the mirror for possible answer


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 7, 2013)

jcns said:


> 50d shutter speed up to 1/8000
> 6d shutter speed up to 1/4000
> If you can't freeze action at 1/8000, it's probably not the camera. Look in the mirror for possible answer



It's pretty clear the OP was referring to better high ISO performance of FF allowing the use of faster shutter speeds :


----------



## Badger (Jan 7, 2013)

Just for fun last week, I took the 6D to the boys high school basketball game coupled with the 70-200 f4. At the end of the game, I would say, the 6D is not a sports camera. At least not if you plan on making a living with it. I really did have to rely on the center point for the entire game. I was shooting at 1/500 and f4 so ISO was quite high. 
Me, this is just a hobby and my middle school daughter plays. The 6D will be adequate for my purposes but probably not for professional use.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jan 8, 2013)

jrhessey said:


> Has anyone tried the new 6d on indoor basketball, or something that is going to push the AF system? I've got a 50d and simply can't get the shutter speeds needed to freeze the action at the local indoor gyms. I'm looking at the either the 5d mkiii or the 6d. Not sure about the focus tracking of the 6d, but all tests look like it does better in low light situations. I've googled around on the internet and can't find too much on the 6d based on indoor sports shooting. If anyone on here uses the 6d for indoor sports, I'd be very interested to hear what you had to say or could point me to some places that focus reviews based on that. Thanks!



What are you shooting with/at? I get fairly good results in indoor basketball from my 50D+Sigma 70-200 2.8 at 1/400, f/2.8, iso2500. I usually do AI Servo with all points activated, IS off


----------



## 40dman (Jan 8, 2013)

I tried the 6d (really wanted it...until I tried it). I went outside on a sunny day and it struggled with moving
traffic. Many shots were not sharp as the focus is not fast enough. I had it on centre point only and servo.
It looks like a fantastic camera as long as you do not expect much for sport.

I have the 7d now and shoot sports and events mostly.
The 6d in no way can substitute for the 7d or handle sports anywhere near the 5d3 or 7d and it clearly is 
not intended for that. Bite the bullet and get the 5d3. 

Here is a shooter's experiences. He posted 4 nice basketball shots and the rest were out of focus.
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/50578220


----------



## bycostello (Jan 8, 2013)

sports.. which ever has fastest burst rate...


----------



## jrhessey (Jan 8, 2013)

The_Arsonist said:


> jrhessey said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried the new 6d on indoor basketball, or something that is going to push the AF system? I've got a 50d and simply can't get the shutter speeds needed to freeze the action at the local indoor gyms. I'm looking at the either the 5d mkiii or the 6d. Not sure about the focus tracking of the 6d, but all tests look like it does better in low light situations. I've googled around on the internet and can't find too much on the 6d based on indoor sports shooting. If anyone on here uses the 6d for indoor sports, I'd be very interested to hear what you had to say or could point me to some places that focus reviews based on that. Thanks!
> ...



I was shooting upward basketball for my sisters kids. I had a 50d, canon 70-200 2.8 II and was on 3200 ISO just to get 160 shutter speed. It's in a church gymnasium, so it's not exactly the best lighting for basketball either.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jan 9, 2013)

That is a dark gym! I'm of no use in the auto-focus questions, good luck


----------



## bholliman (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 6D and 7D. I've used both for middle school basketball games in a fairly dark gym in combination with a 70-200mm 2.8 II lens. The 7D AF helps me get more in-focus shots, but the 6D's better high ISO capability allows me to use faster shutter speeds and the in-focus shots have much better IQ with less noise than shots with the 7D and same lens. I get an in focus "hit" rate with the 6D in AI Servo mode of around 50% compared with around 70% for the 7D.

But, the greatly superior 6D IQ more than offsets the AF advantage of the 7D in my opinion. I'm only using the 6D for basketball at this point and leaving the 7D at home. If. You are shooting NBA games or athletes that move faster than 13-year-olds, you will probably have different results.

The 5D3 will of course give you great AF with excellent IQ. But, for me the 6D is a good enough indoor sports camera for the 5-10 times a year I'll use it for that. If you are doing a bunch of sports photography, get a 5D3, but if you are doing general photography including a limited amount of indoor sports, the 6D is a good option.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like Badger and I were the only two 6D owners who responded. Any others 6D owners with indoor sports shooting experiences to relate?


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 10, 2013)

Look for the 7D at a great price or save for the 5D3. The 6D is not ideal for sports. The AF systems will probably be your failing point plus neither camera is that fast. The center point is the only decent point on both cameras. The 7D is a great sports camera with 8fps shooting, 19pt all cross type AF, and decent low light performance. Plus, the crop factor will help you in most cases and the 7D with a 70-200 f/2.8 will be better than a 5D2 with a 1.4X extension on the 5D2 to get close to the same focal lengths. The 6D will be better in low light than the 5D2 but other than that, neither will be a camera you will enjoy in a sports environment.

Check out this comparison of the 6D vs the 5D mark III:
Canon 6D Vs. 5D Mark III Hands On Review


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 10, 2013)

I love my 6D, but I can say right now that if you plan on shooting a lot of sports you need the 5D3's autofocus system.

You'll experience the same frustrations trying to shoot sports with a 6D as you would trying to shoot sports with a Rebel. The 5D3 wins here, no contest. I would never consider the 6D for sports, ever.

However, this is the 6D's only real weakness, in my opinion. Great camera for absolutely everything that doesn't require more than 1-shot AF.


----------

